# This BMW R60 started a life-long passion for motorcycles.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

"This bike is about history, it's about my dad&#8230;it's about what started a life-long passion for motorcycles, it's what launched a career," Tom McComas, "&#8230;and it's why I'm a Hollywood stunt man." Check out Tom McComas's story:

https://youtu.be/Hzrx5VZtJPU


----------

